# glittery and complexion soaps



## Milla (Aug 24, 2009)

I wanted to make a very simple looking soap with my new FO Olive Blossom from Bitter Creek North.  It's very pretty and behaves perfectly in CP.

I used TD and put glitter in the soap and on top.  






I also made a complexion soap with bentonite clay, lime coloring (too much!), tea tree, and lemongrass EOs.


----------



## artisan soaps (Aug 24, 2009)

..


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Really beautiful -- both of them.
I hope to make some "Bling" this coming weekend.


----------



## Vic1963 (Aug 24, 2009)

oooooooooooh, I love them both....they are beautiful ! 

I looooove Olive Blossom....mmmmm so clean !


----------



## Rosey (Aug 24, 2009)

oh wow! I love them both! The white bar with the glitter is beautiful!

I don't think you put too much lime coloring at all in the second one.


----------



## Bnky (Aug 24, 2009)

Both of these are beautiful.  They look so creamy & the white one looks yummy 
bnky


----------



## holly99 (Aug 24, 2009)

I love them both! I want them!


----------



## golden06 (Aug 24, 2009)

I love them both!!!! Very nice!


----------



## Milla (Aug 24, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> I absolutely love your Olive Blossom one .. It's the perfect looking white bar!
> 
> Incidentally I have this FO but have yet to soap it, now I want to immediately   Any recommendations on how much to use?



Thanks!  I wanted the Olive Blossom to be delicate looking.  I used about 1 oz ppo, actually 0.96 oz ppo to be exact!  1 oz was the recommendation on the Bitter Creek forum.  Someone used 0.7 oz ppo and said next time to use 1 oz.  It's so nice to use an FO that behaves!  

I also made that hemp cream that you recommended and put some of the FO in there.  I thought it would go with the grassy smell of hemp, but it really doesn't!  oh well.

ETA:  Not sure where you got your FO, but at 1 oz it's strong.  Not sure how you like your soap to smell!


----------



## Godiva (Aug 24, 2009)

pretty!


----------



## Milla (Aug 24, 2009)

It sucks that the scent review web page is down.  I'm looking at my Bitter Creek North FO's now because they have a message board and notes on how everything behaved.  At least I have stuff to use!

I have olive blossom on my nose and I don't mind smelling it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Milla , those are absolutely beautiful . I love the white one , I cannot make white soap . The green is perfect ..Well done


----------



## rubato456 (Aug 24, 2009)

they are gorgeous....i would kill for wonderful textured tops like that. can't seem to do that for the life of me......great job!


----------



## Milla (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks kitn.  The green one was a mess!  I followed a recipe online and it was a 50/50 lye/water mixture.  My lye never dissolved so I kept adding water and before you know it I'm at full water!  This soap needed a water discount.  But, it will be fine in the end.  I'm have a facial eo blend that I will use on another batch with a water discount.


----------



## Milla (Aug 24, 2009)

rubato456 said:
			
		

> they are gorgeous....i would kill for wonderful textured tops like that. can't seem to do that for the life of me......great job!



I'm trying to learn how to do textured tops.  Basically the top should be at a thick trace or let it sit to get thicker and play with it.  I used a small spatula and kept working the swirls towards the middle as a peak.  It worked out better than I thought it would.  Sometimes I like smooth and sometimes I like texture!


----------



## artisan soaps (Aug 25, 2009)

..


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Aug 25, 2009)

ohhh...  I Lurve glitter 

I don't think the second one got lime coloring OD.  I think it's beautiful!!  Nicely done!


----------



## Gramma Judy (Aug 25, 2009)

Love the white one.  Also, a very pretty green.  I am green challenged.


----------



## Milla (Aug 25, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> Aww, I'm sorry it didn't work for you in the cream - did you like the cream aside from that?
> 
> Cheers for the info!



Actually it doesn't smell too bad.  I'll have to think of what scent goes with hemp oil.  It's a beautiful pale green lotion and very moisturizing.  I've decided to save it for when winter comes and my skin is screaming at me.  It's humid here right now so I hardly even put on lotion.  Great for my hands and so easy to make!  

Thanks for posting those lotion recipes.  I LOVE the energy cream one you posted.  That's what I've been using.  Also made one with mango butter from the MMS site and now I'm working on a super light facial lotion today!

Very cute avatar too!!


----------



## honor435 (Aug 28, 2009)

ok, i have to make that white bar! what oils are in it please? mine never turn out that white.


----------



## LJA (Aug 28, 2009)

I am in love with the white one!~!!  Beautiful!!


----------



## vivcarm (Aug 29, 2009)

Very nice soaps, what kind of glitter did you use, I have loads of the ultra fine stuff, is that ok to use? I am thinking Christmas here you understand!


----------



## Milla (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks!  It's my favorite soap so far I think.

I used 1 tsp ppo of oil soluble TD mixed in with my oils to get the white.  I mix my TD with my liquid oils with a SB in a cottage cheese container.  I mix forever.  Then I pour it into my melted oils so that if I didn't mix anything it stays behind in the container.  Then I mix with a SB again like crazy.  For oils I used olive, palm, coconut, rice bran, mango butter, and castor oil.  My FO was a clear color too.  I used the glitter from Michael's, which is body safe.  It's a rip off, but it was an experiment.

I don't know anything about glitter except I would buy the body safe stuff.  I just saw oregon trail soaps had a bunch of new glitter!  I put 1/4 tsp ppo glitter in my soap, which looks cool, but scratchy in a bad way on my skin!  Oh well.  DH said it's one of those soaps you leave as a decoration.  LOL!  I put 1/8 tsp glitter on top and sprayed with alcohol.  

I gelled it in an oven with the heat off for 30 min with only wax paper on top and then took it out.  You can't see when the soap gels with TD in it, but if you push down on it and it's soft, then you know it gelled.  This is after is goes through the hardening phase.


----------



## Manchy (Aug 29, 2009)

i really, really love the white one! 
i'm so sorry i haven't seen this before, cause my cousin asked me to make some soap for her as wedding favors, and she chose it to be pink.. i tried to talk her into it being white, and i think i'd manage if i had this pic to show her  
oh, yes, my pink went from salmon pink (eww) to lavanderish-greyish, and finally (?) to pale peach..


----------



## soapbubble (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm also in love w the white one!  lol...looks so beautiful and the little bit of glitter is just perfect!


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 29, 2009)

Mila, how beautiful, the white bar is fab, I love that whipped, clean white looking bar, its really gorgeous, That is exactly how my snowdrift christmas bar looks in my dreams!!! its not quite there in reality yet! lol, but it will be


----------



## heartsong (Aug 29, 2009)

*x*

holy cow!  :shock: 

that is some beautiful WHITE soap!  the glitter is a wonderful addition, too.

i've used a blend of50% white mica & 50% td @ 1-2 tsp ppo, and though it lightens and brightens my soap, i've never gotten even close to your pretty soap!

may i ask if you don't gel?  i otherwords, you don't actually have a very warm gel? mine so far has been warm gells. that must make a difference.

anyway, both soaps are quite lovely!


----------



## Milla (Aug 30, 2009)

heartsong, I think my picture is a tad misleading.  I compared my soap with a white towel and my soap is a creamy white, but if you don't compare it with something it looks white.  I probably didn't have a warm gel with this one.  I had another soap I put in the oven to gel, on, for 2 hours and the white is similar too.  I don't want to put anymore TD in than 1 tsp ppo.


----------



## craftgirl08 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re:  Olive Blossom*

VERY nice on the Olive Blossom bar.


----------



## Bunny (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful! LOVE the glittery white soap! Nice idea.


----------

